
8 reasons why I think Nozbe is the best GTD to-do list app - dkoprowski
https://koprowski.it/2020/nozbe-the-best-gtd-to-do-list-app/
======
dkoprowski
Hi this is my first attempt to affiliate marketing. I wanted to provide real
value to my readers and not only sell some product.

I will appreciate any feedback :)

